# car bogs down?



## mywhip (Jul 11, 2009)

Well, it does it once in a while but usually after letting it sit for a minute running, its perfectly fine. Tonight, when i pushed on the gas it bogged down until the car died. Let it sit for 5-10 minutes, started right up. Ran it for like 1k feet, and it started to act bogged down when i applied the gas. No matter how low of gear i put it in.

Anyone know whats going on?


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

Could be a lot of things.
Does it only do it when giving gas?


----------



## mywhip (Jul 11, 2009)

Yep, only when i hit the gas.

but when mom was pulling me home, i could jump start it (drop clutch) and when i would hit on the gas, it would still bog down


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

Could be something wrong with the transaxle/clutch maybe timing or emissions


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

Check the distributor, TPS and MAF. That's a good place to start.


----------



## mywhip (Jul 11, 2009)

Changed the distributor and the rotor button under it, and still nothing.

What is the TPS, and how do you check both the TPS and MAF?


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

tps is the throttle position sensor. Its on the throttle body facing toward the firewall. TPS should be between .35-.65 volts with the engine off, key in ignition. About 4V wide open. If the maf is bad, itll make the motor stumble when you whack it with the motor running


----------



## adough (Jul 9, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about checking the MAF as much as I would just go ahead and clean it, so easy. You can grab an MAF specific cleaner at most auto parts stores. It's directly after the air filter, IT IS VERY SENSITIVE, don't drop it. An clogged air filter could also be adding to the problem.


----------



## mywhip (Jul 11, 2009)

I dropped it off at the shop on monday and he called today (wednesday). He said the only thing he could pinpoint it to is the fuel pump. Is there anyway i could test this out before i go ahead and drop 140$ on one?


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

Hook up a fuel pressure gauge. Or test the voltage at the pump


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

Fuel pump? Doesn't sound like a fuel pump problem, but it could be.
Test it.


----------



## mywhip (Jul 11, 2009)

I was told i could test it by unhooking the fuel filter (by the way, where is that?!) and if fuel comes out of the line, then the pump is fine because its priming it.


----------



## mywhip (Jul 11, 2009)

Got the new fuel pump in, and when i try to start it, it primes itself. When i let off the ignition, it primes itself again? Now, i can't notice if its running during the whole time or not, but its running. Still no start, however.

Ideas?

Also, dont know if it matters or not, but the fuel pump and the gaskets around it are not actually bolted down when i tried this. Would this make a difference?


----------



## TheBrownRobert (Aug 28, 2007)

When you say you changed the distributor, did you mean the plastic cap and rotor or the entire distributor unit? My dad's Nissan has been through three of them so it would be worth checking out.


----------



## mywhip (Jul 11, 2009)

Got her running tonight. Went through and redid all my hoses, and i must of got one mixed up because she fired right up.


----------



## TheBrownRobert (Aug 28, 2007)

So, what part was causing the problem exactly? A bad fuel pump?


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

If I understood correctly, he had 2 vacuum hoses switched around.


----------



## mywhip (Jul 11, 2009)

I did get the hoses in the tank mixed up. I have a new problem which is finding a new o-ring for the gas tank/sending unit. I have created a new thread because of the new problem.


----------

